# Perspective warp - Adobe Photoshop Updates 16/1-2014



## Quasimodo (Jan 16, 2014)

While I did, and still hate the idea of Creative Cloud and what I perceive to be a monopolistic stronghold on a market, I do like the perspective warp update. 

I have the Photoshop CS 6. It is like using the Liquify tool and being able to just work on certain parts of the picture, unlike the Free Transform that affects the whole image when trying to do the same. 

I thnk that Photoshop in an effort to be true to their former and existing customers should include this as an update for current Photoshop users


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 16, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> While I did, and still hate the idea of Creative Cloud and what I perceive to be a monopolistic stronghold on a market, I do like the perspective warp update.
> 
> I have the Photoshop CS 6. It is like using the Liquify tool and being able to just work on certain parts of the picture, unlike the Free Transform that affects the whole image when trying to do the same.
> 
> I thnk that Photoshop in an effort to be true to their former and existing customers should include this as an update for current Photoshop users


 
Like Photoshop 3.5 which I have? Get real, they are not going to update old versions.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 16, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > While I did, and still hate the idea of Creative Cloud and what I perceive to be a monopolistic stronghold on a market, I do like the perspective warp update.
> ...



While there is quite a discrepancy between the 3.5 and 6.1, of course you are right. It is still allowed to be lamenting is it not?


----------



## unfocused (Jan 16, 2014)

I think from the beginning of their Creative Cloud experiment, Adobe has been pretty straightforward that they would continue to offer bug fixes for CS6 (and possibly other versions) but feature updates would not be offered.

Makes sense, since feature updates are the only thing that differentiate different versions. 

I do think the continued special pricing and other offers (they are actively marketing the student/teacher edition and offering a very broad definition of who qualifies) indicates that the CC experiment hasn't been exactly the cash cow they had hoped. I'm hoping that when my renewal time comes up, they'll be making some special offers. But if not, I've made sure my CS6 is still active and updated.


----------



## mine1 (Jan 16, 2014)

pretty sure they will only update the "current" photoshop not old ones like cs6.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2014)

Yippy! ... just saw the update ... downloading it now! 
Also, I recently got the CC subscription of Lightroom + Photoshop CC for $9.99 ... as it is not offered in my current country of residence, I was mighty happy to get during my vacation in another country ... what was odd is that Adobe only wants the IP address to be from a country where they officially provide this subscription to sign up, the payment can be from a Credit card of a country where they do not provide the CC subscription.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 16, 2014)

unfocused said:


> I think from the beginning of their Creative Cloud experiment, Adobe has been pretty straightforward that they would continue to offer bug fixes for CS6 (and possibly other versions) but feature updates would not be offered.
> 
> Makes sense, since feature updates are the only thing that differentiate different versions.
> 
> I do think the continued special pricing and other offers (they are actively marketing the student/teacher edition and offering a very broad definition of who qualifies) indicates that the CC experiment hasn't been exactly the cash cow they had hoped. I'm hoping that when my renewal time comes up, they'll be making some special offers. But if not, I've made sure my CS6 is still active and updated.



I have no idea of how well the CC has done, but I agree with your ascertain? that the prolounged 'offers' indicate that it has indeed not been the success they have hoped for. CS 6 works great for me and I will like you probably keep this version until they offer something that cannot live without. It is a nice feature though


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 16, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Yippy! ... just saw the update ... downloading it now!
> Also, I recently got the CC subscription of Lightroom + Photoshop CC for $9.99 ... as it is not offered in my current country of residence, I was mighty happy to get during my vacation in another country ... what was odd is that Adobe only wants the IP address to be from a country where they officially provide this subscription to sign up, the payment can be from a Credit card of a country where they do not provide the CC subscription.



I was not aware that they had restrictions on where they sold their software...? While I can see that some regimes/countries have restrictions against program like this, it is hard to understand why Adobe would restrict sale. 

Please do tell where it is not sold


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 16, 2014)

While I haven't upgraded to CC yet from CS6, I do believe their new system was/is the smart way for the future.

In the past they needed to rush to have enough new content/ features for marketing and advertising to promote the new software and "need" for an upgrade.

And having them release features the moment they are available (instead of saving them up for the next version), in today's fast evolving technology landscape is really valuable.

I think it was a bold move on their part and one that wasn't made out of greed, but by a company that wants to stay current in this modern world.

I'll gladly upgrade to CC when I NEED to.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 16, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> I think it was a bold move on their part and one that wasn't made out of greed, but by a company that wants to stay current in this modern world.



hah

If you ever sit on a board meeting you will see just how hah that is given the other clues we have in this particular case.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 16, 2014)

What clues?


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 16, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> While I haven't upgraded to CC yet from CS6, I do believe their new system was/is the smart way for the future.
> 
> In the past they needed to rush to have enough new content/ features for marketing and advertising to promote the new software and "need" for an upgrade.
> 
> ...



While I do question your attribution of motive on Adobes part (I happen to believe that companies, when you cut through all political correct CSR bs.. has the accumulation of profits as their main goal, - as they probably should have...?), I do think you have a point in regards to the speed of developing new features (and not saving them for new versions). On the other hand, that might make them lazy, given that they already have a solid base of customers and no real competition...

My dislike of Adobe CC, is much in alignment on why I would never buy a Nespresso. I hate being tied to a particular company (and I know that this might sound rich being a Canon user, but still...). I would rather invest in a proper Espresso machine and be able to go to my local coffee shop to buy the coffee, grind it, and use it as I see fit. For me it is the combination of their pre-existing dominance in the photo editing market, - combined with their new stunt to make us serfs, that rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 16, 2014)

I have no affiliation with Adobe, and like I said haven't even upgraded yet. I use Adobe CS professionally and to me it's a complete write-off.

I just think that their move is smart business and has streamlined their process for the future. I don't believe they sat around a table and devised a plan to screw their customers. They aren't forcing people to buy in. They have a solid product and should be able to evolve with the times in a way they believe gives their company the best chance at continued success. I'm sure customers are important to their bottom line.


----------



## m (Jan 16, 2014)

unfocused said:


> But if not, I've made sure my CS6 is still active and updated.



Which won't help opening all those CC files in CS6, right?


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 16, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> I have no affiliation with Adobe, and like I said haven't even upgraded yet. I use Adobe CS professionally and to me it's a complete write-off.
> 
> I just think that their move is smart business and has streamlined their process for the future. I don't believe they sat around a table and devised a plan to screw their customers. They aren't forcing people to buy in. They have a solid product and should be able to evolve with the times in a way they believe gives their company the best chance at continued success. I'm sure customers are important to their bottom line.



I wrote attribution and not affiliation  I do not think you have ownership interest, affiliation, or are a spokesperson. I was merely pointing out that what goes on in a sharholders mind, or the CEO, CFO, or the chairman of the board is hard for us to assess. 

I might prove to be a wise move business wise, at least until they get serious competition. It is a bit like in this forum. People complain that Canon should have done this and that, but they still stick to the brand for their system, although Sigma and others starts getting a regular seat at the table. If one was to do a statistical analysis of the post here of what Nikon have done great the last year (trolling or of real intent), one would assume that Canon would have taken a loss in market share. Despite the fall in the overall market, Canon still holds their relative market shares.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Yippy! ... just saw the update ... downloading it now!
> ...


Adobe does not provide the subscription service in most countries of Middle East, Africa and Asia ... this is an Adobe decision and not a restriction by the regions/countries.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 16, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Ok. But why is this (aware that you are not working in Adobe  It makes no sense... Is it because they distrust the financial transaction system. I might be naive, but it sounds strange for a company to restrict their possible influx.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...


Not really sure ... Yes, it does not make any sense. But I don't think it has anything to do with "distrust of financial transaction system", because the banking system is rock solid in the middle east with very strict controls and minimal credit card fraud. But traditionally, Middle East, Africa and most parts of Asia tend to get new products much later than Western countries ... maybe Adobe will eventually release their subscription services here.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 16, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


----------



## unfocused (Jan 16, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> ...CS 6 works great for me and I will like you probably keep this version until they offer something that cannot live without. It is a nice feature though



The one feature that I have found so far that I would really regret not having if I returned to CS6 is the new Camera Raw Filter. 

It seldom gets mentioned, but I really like it. Basically, at any stage in the process, even up to the final layer, you can apply the filter and get back into Camera RAW (or maybe a virtual version of Camera RAW) and have all the RAW adjustments again available to you. 

There have been many times in the past, when I've gotten near the end of editing an image and found that something just doesn't look quite right (for example, maybe the color balance seems a little off, the blacks might need strengthening, I've lost shadow detail, etc. etc.) With this filter, I can quickly get all the Camera Raw controls back and tweak the image. 

It's really a great feature and I'm a little surprised it hasn't been highlighted more.

Other than that, I could live without almost everything else in CC and return to CS6 without feeling like I've given up a lot.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2014)

For me this feature alone is worth a lot more than the subscription amount of an entire year. I am happy I switched to subscription service.
Photoshop CC: Perspective Warp


----------



## cayenne (Jan 16, 2014)

m said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > But if not, I've made sure my CS6 is still active and updated.
> ...



Pretty easy, while in CC have them do a :

Save As -> and choose the CS6 version to save to.

You can readily open that in CS6.

cayenne


----------



## m (Jan 16, 2014)

cayenne said:


> Pretty easy, while in CC



Being in CC is not that easy if you are not subscribed anymore.
You'd have to convert all your photos before that time.

Just wanted to point that out.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2014)

m said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty easy, while in CC
> ...


That's why Adobe has batch processing to make the entire process automated ... if that is not easy for you, then it definitely is not difficult either.
Just wanted to point that out


----------



## unfocused (Jan 16, 2014)

cayenne said:


> m said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



I don't believe that's necessary. They are PSD files and I'm pretty sure I've opened them in both. I'll try it when I get home tonight.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 16, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > ...CS 6 works great for me and I will like you probably keep this version until they offer something that cannot live without. It is a nice feature though
> ...



I have not heard about this feature before you mention it now. It makes a lot of sense, and why on earth has this not been standard before? (my opinion is stated on a fairly amataur use of PS). I would like the ability to work back and forth, instead of the Camera Raw first flow.


----------



## m (Jan 16, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> if that is not easy for you, then it definitely is not difficult either.



Difficulty was never the point but rather the necessity.
And with more features added, it might become a question of possibility.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2014)

m said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > if that is not easy for you, then it definitely is not difficult either.
> ...


Your original post said "Being in CC is not that *easy* if you are not subscribed anymore. Which meant the ease of use (or difficulty of use), hence my response. I'm pretty sure Adobe will continue to make it possible.


----------



## m (Jan 16, 2014)

"Not that easy" means impossible in that context because you have no access to the software.
There's no use. No difficulty of use.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 16, 2014)

unfocused said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > m said:
> ...



I just checked. Files I created in CC open just fine in CS6. Are people not checking the "maximize compatibility" box when they save PSD files?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 17, 2014)

m said:


> "Not that easy" means impossible in that context


  ... English is not my first language, so I will have to take your word


----------



## cayenne (Jan 17, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > ...CS 6 works great for me and I will like you probably keep this version until they offer something that cannot live without. It is a nice feature though
> ...



You can essentially do this same thing in CS6, by keeping your images in a smart object, no? You can adjust, etc...and still double click on the RAW image in the smart object (assuming you don't ever flatten images and why would you work like that, destructively?)...you can go to RAW, adjust,save and come back to PS and keep going....

C


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 17, 2014)

cayenne said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...



Thanks for the tip


----------



## cayenne (Jan 17, 2014)

m said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty easy, while in CC
> ...



Oh, I agree. I'm not moving off of CS6 anytime soon.

But one thing you can do...and I play with this...is set up a VM (using something like VMWare or free Virtualbox from Oracle)...and you can set a snapshot, then install any Adobe trial CC you want...play with it 30 days, when it expires, just reset your VM to just before you installed the Adobe stuff...and re-install and voila another 30 days since it "appears" to be a different computer with no Adobe registry readings.

Anyway, if you had to 'rescue' any of your CC files and save as an older format, you could do this.

HTH,

cayenne


----------



## unfocused (Jan 17, 2014)

cayenne said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...



Yes and No. As long as you keep the layers as smart objects and create multiple smart object layers you can double-click on the layer and return to RAW. But, it's not often easy to keep every layer as a smart object throughout the workflow. Some plug-ins don't always play nice with smart objects and even some PS functions don't work with smart objects. 

Once you've merged any layers or merged any filters or masks with a layer, you no longer have a smart object. While you can open something as a smart object, it is a bit of a pain in the rear.

The beauty of the RAW filter is that you can get back into RAW at any point in the process. For example, suppose you've gone through and applied some effects using a NIK or OnOne plug-in, or you've done some tweaking of various channels in PS, and then, near the end of the workflow you say: "I really like the effect, but I wish the blacks were a bit more intense and I wonder what it would look like if I warmed up the scene just a bit." 

With the RAW filter it's a very simple step to go back and fine tune that image at the end of the workflow. 

It's just a very simple, one-click solution that wasn't readily available before.


----------



## RendrLab (Jan 17, 2014)

I like how this thread started as a FYI about a new PS feature, then turned to the usual gripes everyone has heard before about the subscription based model of CC. So tired of hearing them.

I understand some don't want to pay $30+/month for the use of only one or two of the Adobe Apps, but for those like me that use nearly all of the apps, the Creative Cloud model is great! How can you argue with $32/month over the course of 12 months when compared to $2,500 for Master Collection and then another $1,000 every year if you wanted to stay up to date? Even Photoshop (pre-subscription model) was $600-$800 standalone. Sure, I understand you keep it forever. But if you really like owning something forever, Adobe is offering CS2 for free to all those not worried about how old your software is.

This is a Canon "Rumors" forum, so all those anti-CC folks out there, how is the RAW processing going for your 5D MK III with Camera RAW CS lol?


----------



## m (Jan 17, 2014)

RendrLab said:


> This is a Canon "Rumors" forum, so all those anti-CC folks out there, how is the RAW processing going for your 5D MK III with Camera RAW CS lol?



Not being anti CC, but still interested in the question, I guess they are fine as support for the 5D3 was added in CamerRaw 6.7, which works with CS5 and later.

The latest CameraRaw version 8.3 appears to be compatible with Cs6, which could of course change in future versions.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 17, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> While there is quite a discrepancy between the 3.5 and 6.1, of course you are right. It is still allowed to be lamenting is it not?


 
Certainly, I'm lamenting that my Car manufacturer won't give me a free upgrade to add Navigation to my car.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 17, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > While there is quite a discrepancy between the 3.5 and 6.1, of course you are right. It is still allowed to be lamenting is it not?
> ...


If its free, I want posh leather seats, built-in bluetooth & dedicated USB port please. ;D


----------



## unfocused (Jan 17, 2014)

m said:


> RendrLab said:
> 
> 
> > This is a Canon "Rumors" forum, so all those anti-CC folks out there, how is the RAW processing going for your 5D MK III with Camera RAW CS lol?
> ...



I'm not sure I understand the point here. Like bug fixes, I believe Adobe has said they plan to keep updating things like RAW support in CS6. And, keep in mind that the who problem with RAW support has a lot more to do with camera manufacturers than with Adobe.


----------



## Ken B (Jan 17, 2014)

They are seeing that people just aren’t buying into the Subscription service model. So they added these features to try to entice us over to the subscription model. Oh and they extended the subscription period to the end of Feb 2014. 

They are committed to this income model. While I might try it I will probably stick with CS6 for my long term.

I am totally against companies having my Credit card info for them to bill. If they have it, someone else can get it from them. Adobe’s data breaches are famous and they lack the security to ensure my information is safe.

The more companies want my data, credit info and life history the less I am willing to give it to them.


----------

